# Dunkirk radar site



## oldscrote (Feb 3, 2012)

Just a quick heads up the Dunkirk site is up for auction

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-16869054

http://www.subbrit.org.uk/sb-sites/sites/d/dunkirk_ch/index.shtml

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=13015&highlight=dunkirk+chain


----------



## tank2020 (Feb 3, 2012)

I asked the wife, she ain't having any of it. I wonder if it has ant protections on it


----------

